# Head angle and fork travel thoughts and questions.



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

With modern geo and slackened head tubes fork travel has increased. But vertical travel is not fork travel, so a 140 fork on a 66 degree head tube gives 127ish vertical travel and a 68 degree with 120 travel gives 111ish travel. But..as a hard tail pivots around the rear axle and stack height grows with travel, how much really does geo change when going through travel on the 66/140 bike vs the 68/120 bike? And does it really matter if you aren't blowing through travel? Also, with a longer A-C measurement like Manitou's reverse arch forks, which slackens the head angle compared to a "normal" fork, does that minimize the geo changes?

Sorry if this isn't the right forum. I'm just trying to wrap my head around this. Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

One thing to consider is that the head tube angle isn’t static during fork travel on a hardtail and will be several degrees steeper at the end of travel.


----------

